# External insulation



## foley26 (6 Jan 2009)

Have 50 yr old house that doesn't have cavity walls and don't want to reduce living areas by putting in internal insulation. I've heard there are external insulation panels that can be used - anyone out there have experience of doing that or can point me in the right direction?


----------



## kkelliher (6 Jan 2009)

They are available from many companys however the market leaders would be the products made by Webber & Sto. Both have approved applicator lists. It is by comparison to any other system very expensive as you have to render onto the insulation with a mesh between. It does work but the cost is the main disadvantage. If the house is semi detached you also have the problem with the divide.


----------



## sas (6 Jan 2009)

kkelliher said:


> They are available from many companys however the market leaders would be the products made by Webber & Sto. Both have approved applicator lists. It is by comparison to any other system very expensive as you have to render onto the insulation with a mesh between. It does work but the cost is the main disadvantage.


 
For reference, I was recently quoted 55K for 260mm Sto Therm Classic by an approved installer. This achieves a u-value of 0.15. That was to cover 370 sq metres of wall. Nothing terribly complicated about the design.


----------



## kkelliher (6 Jan 2009)

at €149 per square metre that is exactly my point. Given that 60mm insulation in your cavity wall costs about €7per m2 to buy thats a fair difference.

Did that include VAT?


----------



## Franm (6 Jan 2009)

I suggest you contact Kingspan and ask them for a list of who installs their external insulation board (K5). Contact these and get them around to survey your job. It may be straightforward or there may be many issues such as insufficient overhang of the roof, drain/down pipe problems, awkard windows, scaffolding required etc. All which I guess can be overcome by the installer.
Prices seem to vary from about 100 to 150 euro per square metre. So a quick run around with a measuring tape will give you a idea what to expect.
Regards
Franm


----------



## sas (6 Jan 2009)

kkelliher said:


> Did that include VAT?


 
Yes, and it would bloody want to at that price!


----------



## foley26 (8 Jan 2009)

thnks for your inputs folks.It's been useful.


----------



## extopia (5 Apr 2009)

JFE, are you representing any particular company or product? If so, you should state your association with same, as advertising one's own services is not normally permitted on AAM.


----------

